# price increase has happened!



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Well i went on the mac site this morning and most things have gone up in price.  MSF'S are now £19! such a pain seeing as i'm buying 2 in colour craft!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

Ouch! They were £17.33 before. BTW Colour Craft is being released on July 13th along with Naked Honey. I just called the Soho Pro store to ask.


----------



## nazia (Jul 2, 2009)

Ugh. That's quite a leap =(


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

it's a massive leap!!

dazzleglasses are now £14 too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





good news about colour craft though!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 2, 2009)

It really doesn't seem that long since the prices went up last time - wasn't that the beginning of April?


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 2, 2009)

How much were the  Dazzleglasses before the increase?


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jul 2, 2009)

I was just looking at the website now, just seems more i guess coz the prices are rounded off once again. both are coming out the 13th? that doesn't seem like nearly enough time for me to save....oh well


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 2, 2009)

The 13th is too long for me to wait for new MSFs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This must be the first time in ages that they've not released a collection on the first Thursday of the month and here was me busily clicking refresh over and over. Oh well, I'll have to contain myself!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 2, 2009)

ouch im wantin 4 msfs from colour craft! mac eats all my muny.lol


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 2, 2009)

My bank account was already living in fear of the walloping it was going to take this fall, now it's even more scared


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_How much were the Dazzleglasses before the increase?_

 
I think round abouts £12.39.
I suppose its better that the prices are more rounded after the VAT cut but eyeshadows from £9.49 to £11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







MSF Natural from £17.13 to £17.50 not too bad. Why couldnt everything else have been so reasonable.

Fluidline from £10.55 to £12 






 Oh im so upset

(Btw i think the before prices are right, but dont hold me to the pence)

I wonder how much pro pans will be??? Any ideas?


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah the joys of living in 'rip off Britain'


----------



## Wintertulip (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't see how they can justify such large price increases on some of the things. All this means is that I'm going to buy less, and be even more selective about what I get from collections, and I've skipped a few already this year. I was going to get one MSF from Colour Craft, but then I think of what else I can buy with £19...
Well, at least this gives me an opportunity to use up some of my stash!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly a 14% rise on the eye shadows. How can they justify that!.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm pretty pissed off at such big leaps in prices, its not very realistic, you never see wages going up by that percentage so how can they justify putting up make up by this much.  Maybe they think it'll make them more money but people just don't have it so we'll just buy less or look for an alternative cause when it comes down to it i've other things that my money needs to go on first, damn rent gas and electric.


----------



## replica (Jul 2, 2009)

Kirsty, regarding pro pans, I bought some today and they are now £8.50


----------



## Deleted member 49521 (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misstwiggwinkle* 

 
_Exactly a 14% rise on the eye shadows. How can they justify that!._

 
I would love to hear their justification on this, what a shame it'll never happen. Going to have to cut a load of stuff from my fall wants list as the price jump in certain products has sent my total spend up by about £50!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2009)

yeah i really couldn't believe it when i saw everything! some things aren't so bad but others (i'm looking at you msf's!) are insane!

i really will be saving up to buy perm items from america when i go next year.  le stuff that i want i'll have to buy but perm stuff can wait!


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *replica* 

 
_Kirsty, regarding pro pans, I bought some today and they are now £8.50_

 
Thankyou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over a pound increase.

I just wish they would have given some warning. I went on MAC website to buy a few shadows, but after seeing the price increase I decided to leave it.
I know they have to raise prices because of inflation yada yada, but the economy has taken a big hit over the past year or so, maybe a slight decrease in price would have encouraged people to buy more (perhaps making them more $$). I wont be holding my breath.

Im genuinely shocked by the shadows price increase.
I think it has definately made me think more about going to buy "a few eyeshadows" perhaps a little more gulity . Maybe its all psychological for me now its over the £10 it seems ridiculously expensive, but then again they wern't so cheap before?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im defo going to be perusing the clearance bin more often.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i really will be saving up to buy perm items from america when i go next year. le stuff that i want i'll have to buy but perm stuff can wait!_

 
Does it work out much cheaper this way?? sorry im at work cant go check US prices. im off to Florida in September. Maybe this is a good plan. Eeek, ill have to save more money, i was planning on hitting up sephora (pretty kat von d pallette).


----------



## User37 (Jul 3, 2009)

in germany an e/s is  ~ £14+
talking about unfair prices.
unfortunately i need a visa everytime i want to go shopping in london which costs a mini fortune :S


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmarnip* 

 
_in germany an e/s is ~ £14+
talking about unfair prices.
unfortunately i need a visa everytime i want to go shopping in london which costs a mini fortune :S _

 
oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 that sucks.


----------



## LP_x (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think I'll buy another MSF then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I better go check the brushes are they were my next planned haul.


----------



## speedygirl247 (Jul 7, 2009)

I wonder if they will put the 2.5% VAT back on when the VAT holiday ends in Jan.  Or perhaps with the big price hike they are taking that into account.  It doesnt look like the USA price has changed,  the shadows are still $14.50.


----------



## 27dots (Jul 20, 2009)

How much was the Prep & Prime spf50 before? I was shocked to see it's £19.50, I remember it being quite a bit lower


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 20, 2009)

Last time I bought it (August 2008), it was £18.






Oh dear - that's tiny!


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Sep 26, 2009)

Now e/s in Geramny are 16 Euros (I found out when paying at the cashier).
I guess, I'll switch to ordering Illamasqua eyeshadows online (£14, but bigger size) and to other brands.


----------

